
Apple to become the world's first company to hit the trillion-$ market value - omakoma
http://www.geekdave.in/2018/08/apple-to-become-worlds-first-company-to.html
======
omakoma
original title was kinda long: Despite Failure in India, Apple To become the
world's first company to hit the trillion-dollar market value!

~~~
nokavoka
any idea why?

